
Robotics startup Anki shuts down after burning through almost $200M - whoisjuan
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/29/robotics-startup-anki-shuts-down-after-burning-through-almost-200-million/
======
xiaolingxiao
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782394)

